# Einen Fernseher über die Infrarotschnitstelle eines Laptops zu Steuern



## PhilippSchelkle (8. Dezember 2003)

Ich habe eine Actisys IR Wirless Interface und möchte damit einen Fernseher steuern. Gelesen habe ich, dass es möglich ist, aber ich habe keine Ahnung, wie was oder wo ich etwas tun muss. Danke im Voraus: Philipp


----------



## Tim C. (8. Dezember 2003)

Ist das ein integrierter IR-Port ? Wenn ja ist das meines Wissens nach nur sehr Begrenzt möglich, da die IR-Einheiten für Laptops an die normale Verwendung dafür angepasst sind. Sprich schmaler Abstrahlwinkel und geringe Reichweite.

Ich weiss, dass ein Bekannter, das mal mit der IR-Schnittstelle von einem Palm gemacht hat, aber auch da war die Reichweite SEHR eingeschränkt.


----------



## chibisuke (8. Dezember 2003)

möglich is es, aber willst du den laptop wirklich so hinstellen das die IR schnittstelle zum TV zeigt?

Ich mein die teile haben die schnittstelle meist seitlich, mache auch vorne das eignet sich da net so gut.

Außerdem is n laptop als fernbedienung n wenig unhandlich meinste nicht?


Als es geht nicht meht jeder schnittstelle, weil es davon abhängt a.) wie die schnittstelle hardwaremäßig angesprochen wird und b.) welche funktionen der treiber verfügbar macht.

Manche schnittstellen oder treiber können nur IrDA und das is dafür prinziell ungeeignet weil beim IrDA auch die gegenstelle einen IR sernder haben muss um die bedingungen des Protokolls zu erfüllen.


----------



## Daensch (19. November 2004)

wieso nich =)

lad dir GIRDER runter..
damit lernst du zuerst die befehle deiner Fernbedienungn an.
anschliessen kannste du sie auch wieder ausgeben !

Ich kann meinen REchner steuern über eine Fernbedienung meiner Wahl, nur mein selbstgebautes Empfängermodul kann leider keine Befehle senden =)

(vielleicht kriegt man auch so manche TWINGO´s damit auf *g* die sprechen auch auf IR an.)


wenn du nichts findest : Daensch@west-german-invasion.de


----------

